# custom pen parts



## aggromere (Apr 27, 2009)

In looking around on the internet I have seen some remarkably beautiful pens.  Many have unique looking hardware for the centerbands, finials, clips and the nib holder end of the pen.

Does anyone know of a company that makes and sells this kinda stuff.  Im just curious as to where people get them.  

I guess some advanced pen makers are jewelers or metal workers or whatever you need to be to cast or machine these parts, but I sure would like to see what they cost and if I could use them.

Thanks.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 27, 2009)

I do know that Elliot Landes still has some misc. hardware for sale.  He has clips and othere things.  Search for his name on the site, and follow the link.  I believe it is www.penmakers.com


----------



## txcwboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Ive seen that childs sterling rings can be used for centerbands also. Makes for a pretty pen.

Dave


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 30, 2009)

txcwboy said:


> Ive seen that childs sterling rings can be used for centerbands also. Makes for a pretty pen.
> 
> Dave


That is cool information.


----------

